

A Story About The Trouble with Job Titles and Descriptions - qwerryqwe
https://css-tricks.com/tales-of-a-non-unicorn-a-story-about-the-trouble-with-job-titles-and-descriptions/

======
forgottenpass
There seems to have been miscommunication with the job description. That
having been said, the idea that web dev positions that are a hybrid role of
design and implementing webpages is not novel, it does not take a "unicorn".

The description undersold JavaScript as a requirement, the candidate continues
to oversell "jQuery proficiency" and "I'm a designer/developer if there ever
was one."

The employer wanted someone a step further towards the programming side of the
spectrum. This person turned out to not be the right candidate, happens all
the time. Why the rant?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
It happens to designers a lot: company wants to hire a "designer", they really
mean CSS/Javascript coder who can match colors and pixels in a way that isn't
disastrous.

The difference between a real designer and a web dev that dabbles in a bit of
design is huge.

------
dmak
I didn't see the original job post, but based on the one she presented, it
wasn't an Engineering role.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
After reading the job description presented by the author I have to disagree
to a degree. It states:

> Deliver engaging, innovative prototypes, and contribute to front-end
> development of our products.

That looks like development to me. Not as a primary role but development
nonetheless.

------
navbaker
Shouldn't this have the title of the linked blog post?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Initially probably but I don't think it's very representative of the content
(not that OP's title is better; it's arguably worse).

~~~
flashman
OP's title primes the reader to engage with the article in a negative, hostile
way. Titles should carry and convey as little of an OP's baggage as possible.

